# Cicadas



## dmret (Mar 12, 2013)

When do cicadas stop singing or is it constant?
Thanks


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

As long as the temperature is 28°c or higher that will sing.

I think it is nice.


----------



## dmret (Mar 12, 2013)

Pazcat said:


> As long as the temperature is 28°c or higher that will sing.
> 
> I think it is nice.


Thanks,getting to know a bit more every day.


----------



## dmret (Mar 12, 2013)

*Cicadas again.*



dmret said:


> Thanks,getting to know a bit more every day.


Reading up on them, is this an annual event? Sources say that they pop out of the ground, do their thing and the larvae find their way back into the ground where they mature for 7-14 years and start the cycle over again. Is it a new wave every year?
Seems a bit pointless.


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

Pazcat said:


> As long as the temperature is 28°c or higher that will sing.
> 
> I think it is nice.


During the day, when it is really hot and sunny, we hear a horrible screeching insect sound around our house, which comes and goes in waves. After dark, there is the more gentle, soothing, continuous sound, which we have always attributed to cicadas and which we find relaxing and enjoyable. Is this two totally different insects or are there perhaps varying types of cicada?


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

dmret said:


> Reading up on them, is this an annual event? Sources say that they pop out of the ground, do their thing and the larvae find their way back into the ground where they mature for 7-14 years and start the cycle over again. Is it a new wave every year?
> Seems a bit pointless.


Some do come in 7-14 years cycles, the US gets large swarms when this happens but normally we get the annual ones but then again there are more than one type around so I guess it depends.



> During the day, when it is really hot and sunny, we hear a horrible screeching insect sound around our house, which comes and goes in waves. After dark, there is the more gentle, soothing, continuous sound, which we have always attributed to cicadas and which we find relaxing and enjoyable. Is this two totally different insects or are there perhaps varying types of cicada?


It could be two different types of Cicada, hard to say without seeing them but it is possible they are just noisier during the day as it is hotter.
I don't know to be honest.

This link shows a few EU species.
Cicada Species of Europe


----------



## dmret (Mar 12, 2013)

The Skipper said:


> During the day, when it is really hot and sunny, we hear a horrible screeching insect sound around our house, which comes and goes in waves. After dark, there is the more gentle, soothing, continuous sound, which we have always attributed to cicadas and which we find relaxing and enjoyable. Is this two totally different insects or are there perhaps varying types of cicada?


I'm with you, I would settle for the evening version.


----------



## olivefarmer (Oct 16, 2012)

Daytime one is different to the nightime one. In fact the nightime one looks so flimsy and small you wouldn't believe it capable of making such a sustained noise. They look like lacewings.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Cicadas come in all colours and sizes. Unlike crickets they are more often heard than seen. They make different sounds and this can depend on size and time of year. When the temperature goes up, the pitch gets higher. The way they produce their sound is different from crickets and grasshoppers; they have extensions to their abdomen which vibrate.


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

They are noisiest mid-July to end of August as it is the mating season. 

The first summer we were here we thought it was overhead electric cables. We are now used to it and rather like it.


----------

